#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Вегетарианство - мифы и факты

## Ануруддха

*Миф о вегетарианстве № 1:* *В вегетарианском питании не хватает белка.*
 Факты о белке:

Вегетарианское (не веганское) питание включает животный белок (молоко, яйца, рыбу - в зависимости от вида вегетарианства).Растительная пища богата белками. Бобовые и зерновые культуры, а также орехи содержат достаточно белка.Последние исследования доказывают, что рекомендованные ранее нормы употребления белка (150 г. ежедневно) были сильно завышены.Избыток белка вызывает интоксикацию организма. Сегодня официально признанная норма - 30-45 г.Потребление избыточного количества белка вызывает интоксикацию организма - отравление продуктами распада белков.Важно не столько количество белка, поступающего с пищей, сколько наличие в нем незаменимых аминокислот.Растительный белок полезнее животного белка.
*Миф о вегетарианстве № 2:* *Из вегетарианского питания нельзя получить незаменимые аминокислоты.*


 Факты о незаменимых аминокислотах:

Все незаменимые кислоты можно получить из растительных продуктов (см. в каких продуктах содержатся незаменимые аминокислоты). У детей незаменимых кислот больше, чем у взрослых, но от этого ничего не меняется.Сочетание бобовых и зерновых продуктов обеспечивает полный набор незаменимых аминокислот.
*Миф о вегетарианстве № 3:* *Витамин В12 есть только в мясе. Вегетарианцы не получают витамин В12 и у них развивается злокачественная анемия.
*
 Факты о витамине В12:

Витамин В12  содержится во всех продуктах животного происхождения, а не только в  мясе. Вегетарианцы получают его из яиц, молока и молочных продуктов.Веганы  (вегетарианцы, употребляющие только растительные продукты) вовсе не  должны принимать витамин В12 в виде искусственных добавок и не обязаны  есть продукты, искусственно обогащенные этим витамином. Витамин В12  синтезируется в кишечнике, но... только при наличии здоровой микрофлоры!  Поэтому так важно при переходе на вегетарианство (и, особенно, веганство) провести очищение кишечника (в домашних условиях либо с помощью гидроколонотерапии) и очистить организм от паразитов и патогенных микроорганизмов,  которые подавляют полезную микрофлору. В противном случае переход на  вегетарианство и правда увеличивает риск возникновения дефицита витамина  В12, который может появиться внезапно, по истечение нескольких лет,  когда истощаться запасы этого витамина, накопившиеся в печени за годы  употребления животных продуктов.По другим данным (доктор Вивьен В. Ветрано - www.naturalnews.com),  витамин B12 синтезируется из коэнзимов, бактериями, обитающими в полости  рта. Это никак не отменяет необходимости очищения организма, поскольку полость рта является частью пищеварительной системы.Витамин B12 синтезируется из кобальта - без этого элемента синтез  витамин В12 невозможен. Источником кобальта могут служить такие  продукты, как пророщенная пшеница и отруби, гречка (всего в 100 гр.  зеленой пророщенной гречки содержат 1100% суточной потребности в  кобальте), кукуруза. Также этот элемент в большом количестве содержится в  чае и какао.Дефицит витамина В12 нередко появляется у людей, употребляющих в  пищу мясо. Причем, проблема не решается приемом витамина даже в большом  количестве. В этом случае, дефицит витамина В12 вызван нарушениями его  усвоения в организме. Такая проблема часто возникает в следствии болезни  Крона, глютеновой болезни и других расстройств пищеварительной системы,  никак не связанных с вегетарианством и веганством.
*Миф о вегетарианстве № 4:* *Вегетарианство приводит к дефициту железа и, как следствие к железодефецитной анемии.*
 Я с детства страдала дефицитом железа, но эта проблема моментально исчезла после перехода на вегетарианское питание.
 Факты о железе:

Железом богато не только мясо. Железо содержится во многих растительных продуктах: в овощах и фруктах, орехах, зелени, злаках (арбуз,  артишок, брюква, дыня, брюссельская капуста, сладкий перец, редис,  редька, свекла, помидоры, топинамбур, шпинат, щавель, сливовый сок,  яблочный сок, курага, изюм, орехи, семечки, хлеб из муки грубого помола,  черный хлеб, отруби, крупы, зелень, салатные овощи, капуста).Для усвоения железа из растительных продуктов, желательно  употреблять их вместе с продуктами, богатыми витамином С (лимон,  апельсин, петрушка и т.д.).Усвоению железа препятствуют кофе и чай (как черный, так и зеленый). Также, усвоению железа мешает молоко и молочные продукты (из-за содержания кальция в молоке).Говоря об опасности недостатка железа, часто забывают об опасности избытка железа (некоторые симптомы отравления железом  очень напоминают симптомы его нехватки). Поэтому, если Вы почувствовали  слабость, Ваша кожа бледнее обычного и у Вас наблюдаются нарушения  сердечного ритма, не спешите принимать препарат железа - возможно это  симптомы избытка железа, а не дефицита.
*Миф о вегетарианстве № 5:* *Вегетарианцы не получают фосфор, который необходим для деятельности мозга.*
 "Рыбу надо есть обязательно, в ней же фосфор!" или "Если не будешь есть рыбу, будешь плохо соображать".
 Факты о фосфоре:

Фосфор и правда необходим для мозга, только рыба не является его  единственным источником. Среди животных источников фосфора не только  рыба, но также яйца и молочные продукты. Эти продукты входят в рацион питания лакто- и ово-вегетарианцев. Не говоря уже о песко-вегетарианцах, употребляющих ту самую рыбу.Что касается веганов,  то и они не страдают от нехватки фосфора для умственной деятельности.  Фосфор в достаточном количестве содержится во многих растительных  продуктах: в бобовых (фасоли и чечевице), в цветной капусте, сельдерее,  огурцах, редисе, орехах (в миндале, фундуке, арахисе и грецких орехах), в  семечках, цельных зернах пшеницы, тыкве, моркови, петрушке. Для  улучшения усвоения фосфора, крупы и бобовые рекомендуется замочить перед  кулинарной обработкой. Фосфор также содержится в сое, но соя полезна не  всем из-за высокого содержания в ней фитоэстрогенов.Если Вы все еще полагаете, что вегетарианство отрицательно  сказывается на умственной деятельности, то вот далеко неполный список  ученых, изобретателей, философов и писателей вегетарианцев: Томас  Эдисон, Альберт Эйнштейн, Пифагор, Конфуций, Сократ, Гиппократ, Платон,  Плутарх, Сенека, Леонардо да Винчи, Фрэнсис Бэкон, Исаак Ньютон,  Вольтер, Бенджамин Франклин, Шопенгауэр, Гораций, Овидий, Байрон, Лев  Толстой.
*Миф о вегетарианстве № 6:* *Вегетарианство приводит к недостатку витамина D и к размягчению костей.*
 Факты о витамине D:

Витамин D играет важную роль в нашем организме. В основном, он  отвечает за здоровье костей и зубов. По последним исследованиям, норма  витамина D должна быть увеличена.Витамин D может поступать в наш организм из пищи либо  синтезироваться под воздействием солнечного света. Количество витамина D  в организме лишь в небольшой степени зависит от питания.Источниками витамина D являются рыба, яйца и молочные продукты,  поэтому говорить о недостатке этого витамина в рационе лакто- ово- и  песко-вегетарианцев не приходится.Вегетарианцам, равно как и тем, кто употребляет мясо, нужно хотя бы  время от времени бывать на солнце - тогда витамина D будет достаточно  вне зависимости от диеты.Основным фактором влияющем на дефицит витамина D, является регион  проживания. Жители северных регионов и тех стран, где принято полностью  закрывать тело одеждой (мусульманские страны), страдают от дефицита  витамина D гораздо чаще жителей других регионов, вне зависимости от  того, какой диеты они придерживаются.Веганам  и вегетарианцам, употребляющим мало продуктов животного происхождения,  стоит беспокоиться о витамине D только в том случае, если они мало  бывают на солнце либо проживают в сереных регионах. В таком случае,  имеет смысл принимать дополнительно витамин D. Следует учитывать, что  веганский вариант витамина D (D2) задерживается в организме не дольше 3  дней, поэтому принимать его нужно чаще.
*Миф о вегетарианстве № 7:* *Вегетарианство вызывает недостаток витамина А.*
 Факты о витамине А:

Из животных продуктов, кроме внутренних органов животных,  источниками витамина А являются яйца, молоко и молочные продукты. Лакто-  и ово-вегетарианцы получают витамин А, в основном, из этих источников.Веганам  и тем вегетарианцам, которые лишь изредка употребляют молоко и яйца,  следует позаботиться о том, чтобы их рацион включал темно-зеленые или  красно-желтые овощи и фрукты  (морковь, батат, стручковый перец, шпинат, тыкву, манго, абрикосы,  хурму и т.д.). Эти овощи и фрукты содержат бета-каротин, который  превращается в организме в витамин А.Важно: витамин А является жирорастворимым, поэтому следует употреблять достаточное количество растительных масел (растительные жиры в любом случае являются важным элементом здорового рациона питания).
_Вышеперечисленные страшилки о  вегетарианстве имеют "наукообразный" вид. Остальные мифы о вреде  вегетарианства практически никак не обосновываются, поэтому с ними и  спорить как-то несподручно. Но я, все же, попробую._
*Миф о вегетарианстве № 8:* *Мясо необходимо есть беременным и детям.*
 Обычно, на беременных вегетарианок обрушиваются с обвинениями в том,  что они "проводят экперименты над ребенком", "эгоистки, которые не  заботятся о здоровье собственного ребенка" и т. д. Поверьте, бороться с  общественным давлением непросто. А уж если ребенок из "невегетарианской"  семьи решил отказаться от мяса, его ждут практически непреодолимые  трудности.
 Так есть ли какие-то причины говорить об опасности вегетарианства для  детей и беременных? Хотя организм ребенка несильно отличается от  организма взрослого, такие отличия все же есть.

На здоровье детей и беременных женщин недостаток каких-либо  питательных веществ сказывается быстрее и острее. Но, поскольку, как мы  уже выяснили, в мясе нет ничего, что нельзя было бы получить из  растительных продуктов, нет никакой особой причины включать его в рацион  детей и беременных.На детский организм гормоны оказывают гораздо более сильное влияние,  чем на взрослых. И тут мы сталкиваемся с серьезной проблемой мяса, яиц и  молока - содержание гормонов в животных продуктах просто зашкаливает! Получается, что употребление детьми мяса и молока не только не необходимо, но и крайне вредно из-за содержания в них женских и мужских гормонов, а также гормона роста (и не думайте, что от этого гормона Ваш ребенок будет просто быстрее расти).Гормоны - не единственная проблема. Антибиотики в мясе и молоке и яйцах также наносят непоправимый вред детскому организму, разрушая имунитет.Американский врач-натуропат Герберт Шелтон сказал: "Естественно, ни  мясо, ни мясной бульон, ни яйца никогда нельзя давать ребенку до 7-8  лет. В этом возрасте у него еще нет сил для нейтрализации токсинов".
*Миф о вегетарианстве № 9:* *Человек является хищником (как вариант - всеядным), поэтому он должен есть мясо.*
 Факты о необходимости мяса:

Споры о том, какое питание является более естественным для человека,  в соответствии с его "природой" ведутся давно. Проводятся сравнения  длины кишечника, кислотности желудка, температуры тела, величины  апендикса и даже наличия (или отсутствия) клыков и когтей. Каждый может  найти аргументы как за то, что человек является всеядным (все-таки,  хищником человек ну никак не является, с этим уже никто не спорит), так и  за то, что человек - растительноядное существо. Но это все споры не о  том - *важно не то, можем ли мы есть мясо, а то, нужно ли нам мясо и полезно ли оно для нас*.Надеюсь, что все написанное выше убедило Вас в отсутствии  необходимости питания мясом. А также в том, что вегетарианство не  наносит вред здоровью. Ну и не все ли равно в таком случае, всеядные мы  или растительноядные?Все же хочется привести высказывание известного активиста-вегана Гари Юрофски о том, является ли человек хищником: *"Положите  в кроватку к двухлетнему ребенку живого кролика и яблоко. Если ребенок  съест кролика и будет играть с яблоком, я признаю, что ошибался и съем  бифштекс"*.
 Поскольку целью данной статьи не является агитация за вегетарианство и  мы не говорим о моральной стороне вопроса, я не стану рассматривать  всевозможные нападки на вегетарианство, не относящиеся к здоровью. Я  имею в виду высказывания типа "растениям тоже больно" или "один раз  живем, почему я должен в чем-то себе отказывать?" (см. 47 высказываний о веганстве).  Никто никому ничего не должен. И, в то же время, за все приходится  платить. Платой за неправильное питание обычно становится испорченное  здоровье. Если Вы читаете эту статью, значит вас волнует собственное  здоровье и моя задача - предоставить Вам адекватную информацию.

Источник статьи: http://health4ever.org/racion-pitani...anstve-1-belokПрактикум Здорового Образа Жизни

----------

Aion (29.03.2018), Hang Gahm (02.04.2018), Won Soeng (29.03.2018), Кхьенце Гьял (30.05.2018), Михаил_ (30.03.2018), Шуньяананда (29.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Главный миф о вегетаринстве: все обязательно должны стать ве,гетарианцами, поэтому каждый вегетарианец должен требовать от других отказа от мяса

Вегетарианцы бывают разными, далеко не все имеют категоричные убеждения. Но из-за некоторых категорически настроенных из-за заблуждений в учениях Будды и его последователей, случаются холивары.

Факты же таковы
1. Вы не обязаны быть вегетарианцем, если не хотите, но можете исследовать свое отношение к мясу, свою зависимость от мяса
2. Вы не обязаны всех убеждать немедленно стать вегетарианцами, стыдить тех, кто не может или не хочет себе этого позволить
3. Независимо от Ваших убеждений и вкусов, Вы можете исследовать те, что есть и развивать опору на изначальную мудрость.

Если же Вы решили отказаться от мяса - не нужно стесняться, что не всегда это дается легко. В правильных условиях - правильные результаты. Излишняя воодушевленность может обернуться испорченным здоровьем, испорченными отношениями и испорченной мотивацией. 

В разных традициях разные правила и разная их строгость. Люди не могут не соревноваться, но каждый сам решает для себя, отвечать на вызов или нет.

----------

Hang Gahm (02.04.2018), Айрат (06.04.2018), Михаил_ (30.03.2018), Монферран (29.03.2018), Уроил Зена (06.04.2018)

----------


## Ануруддха

Не воспринимайте идеи, которых вы не придерживаетесь, как личный вызов.

----------

Lion Miller (06.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (29.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не воспринимайте идеи, которых вы не придерживаетесь, как личный вызов.


Благой и уместный совет, так и есть.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.03.2018), Монферран (29.03.2018)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Был бы рад, если бы прояснили, на основании чего вы определяете некоторые убеждения как категоричные? Категоричность убеждений предполагает наличие "нормальности" убеждений как некоего эталона, точки отсчёта. Чем дальше от этой точки, тем категоричнее будут убеждения. Проблема, на мой взгляд, в том, что сама эта точка отсчёта выбирается субъективно. С точки зрения этического вегана, например, именно представления того, что лишение свободы, эксплуатация и намеренное убийство одних чувствующих существ другими с последующим поеданием их мёртвой плоти - это норма, являются проявлением крайней категоричности суждений.

----------


## Won Soeng

Для себя Вы можете выбрать любые убеждения. Пока Вы не посягаете на убеждения других это не имеет значения. Никто не будет измерять категоричность или взвешенность.

----------

Hang Gahm (06.04.2018), Монферран (06.04.2018)

----------

